# God bless Texas!



## Bugleboy (Aug 22, 2012)

A local high school's FFA (Future Farmers of America) chapter is using CHL classes as fundraisers. Yep, for $50.00 you can sign up for a class with a specified, certified instructor. Most, if not all of the proceeds go to the FFA chapter. The school is in the greater Dallas area. Way to go, FFA! :smt180


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

:smt033 Yep!


----------



## youngvet24 (Aug 21, 2013)

Amen to that!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

that is almost as good as the school booster that have gun raffles


----------

